# Insurance from Geico/Progressive/Statefarm etc



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, 

I searched around but i couldn't find the answer. 

I have a personal policy with geico. I was wondering if geico has ride-share policy for NYC Area. 

I was looking to do amazon before i get my TLC license and i was quoted 210 monthly for amazon geico. 

is it okay if i did uber with that as well? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

ten_nyc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I searched around but i couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


I have the Amazon policy with them and they told me it was OK as long as I still worked for Amazon. Hope this helps...


----------

